# Migration path



## hookie (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking to do some Lite goose this spring in ND. Wondering if it pays to hunt them near Linton and Libson. With work being so tight it's hard to get our vacation in and don't have time to scout them out ( I know the easy way out).

Hookie


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

No one is going to just help the usual internet scouter out. I would say get in your truck and drive. If you cant find snows in Nodak during the spring well.....


----------



## hookie (Apr 6, 2010)

Is that a yes or a no? Well at least I know someone read my post. I'm not the usual "internet scouter" not like I'm asking you where to hunt like your Latitude and Longitude. Maybe there aren't enough lite geese to go around? Thought that since it's almost impossible for me to get off work right now I'd try and use my time wisely instead of driving around for 3-4 days wasting vacation time. Guess I'm odd that way. In fishing forum if a person asks how the fishing is on a lake that I fish I'll give them the 411. If someone asking about duck, deer, or pheasant hunting I'll tell them. Thought these forums where here to talk, discuss and maybe even help someone out but I could be wrong. Sorry for venting.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

i would think there would be geese in that area


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I just love lazy people like this. Since when is scouting a waste of time?? :withstupid:


----------



## hookie (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Shakeandbake I appreciate it. That's all I was asking.
WingMaster nice post. I guess some people just don't get it! Hope you get the same response when you ask for assistance or maybe you don't and more power to yah. BTW scouting is not a waste of time if you have the time.
:bop:


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

You'll see geese around that area but that's normally towards the western edge of the route...Head east a bit but you'll run into more hunters. I hunt farther west than most and see a ton of birds but not like eastern ND does...but normally the birds aren't chased as much.


----------



## timrod_6465 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just wanna know what Wingmaster does for a living. The only scouting I get to do is on my way back and forth to work.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

hookie said:


> Looking to do some Lite goose this spring in ND. Wondering if it pays to hunt them near Linton and Libson. With work being so tight it's hard to get our vacation in and don't have time to scout them out ( I know the easy way out).
> 
> Hookie


Pretty tough to give specifis when the 2 towns you are asking about are 200 miles apart.You are basicall including the entire migration corridor.So to answer....yes there will be snow geese crossing the entire ND/SD state line between Linton and Lisbon.


----------



## hookie (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Ken the info it's much appreciated. I wasn't sure if they went as far West as Linton.

"Only the best Packers get to be Vikings" lol gotta love it. Never guess where I'm from. :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There was a lot of birds around Linton last year - but to hold large numbers for long periods of time isn't normal around there so you have to be there at the right time.


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

Dont tie yourself down to one specific location. Now i am no veteran snow gooser but i learn more every year i head out to nd or sd and this year will be number 6 and to tell you the truth i dont think we have ever hunted the same town. Your best bet is to get a general idea where the birds are at and just drive till you start seeing some. We usually head out the last weekend in march and try to hunt ND but sometimes we have to goto sd. If you are from MN drop me a pm you can always tag along with us.


----------

